# Champions League Outright 08/09



## Gamblergbr (Jul 19, 2008)

Manchester United  	7.00
Barcelona 	8.00
Chelsea 	8.00
Inter Milan 	8.00
Real Madrid 	8.00
Arsenal 	12.00
Liverpool 	13.00
Bayern Munich 	17.00
Juventus 	21.00
Roma 	21.00
Atletico Madrid 	29.00
Lyon 	29.00
Villarreal 	29.00
Zenit St Petersburg 	41.00
Fiorentina 	51.00
Porto 	51.00
Werder Bremen 	51.00
Schalke 04 	67.00

I dont think Manchester should be favourite here


----------



## Fellow (Jul 19, 2008)

Gamblergbr said:
			
		

> Manchester United  	7.00
> Barcelona 	8.00
> Chelsea 	8.00
> Inter Milan 	8.00
> ...


Barcelona 2nd contender after losing Ronaldinho  :shock:


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 19, 2008)

I like Bayern at 17.0
Always strong and with these odds I just was obliged to take them


----------



## BettingMaster (Jul 19, 2008)

Vlad20 said:
			
		

> I like Bayern at 17.0
> Always strong and with these odds I just was obliged to take them.


You know dreams are free ?


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 19, 2008)

BettingMaster said:
			
		

> Vlad20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes  :roll:


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 20, 2008)

Im surprised to see Inter Milan at 8.0. WHere did you get the odds from


----------



## limboInternet (Jul 22, 2008)

Im not much of a footy fan but man U are probably favourite as so many people will be betting for them keeping the odds down gives the bookies a chance to survive should they win.


----------



## SwedenBettor (Jul 23, 2008)

Surely the bookies win always


----------



## Blade (Jul 25, 2008)

Gamblergbr said:
			
		

> Manchester United  	7.00
> Barcelona 	8.00
> Chelsea 	8.00
> Inter Milan 	8.00
> ...


I like Lyon and Porto, basically teams that are not favorites but have small chances and great odds. Remember that in some years the finals were not predicted before the start of the champsionships.


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

All the teams bellow Roma and Juventus have a very low probability to win  :lol:  
 It´s good to pick juventus or Roma with that odds


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised if Inter finish outside top 2. People think Miland and Juventus are oldies...


----------

